# 43 Pound coyote



## rcm243 (Jan 8, 2009)

On my first stand this morning 5 min. in I killed this 43 pound male.
Most coyotes I kill weigh around 33 to 35 pounds. rcm243


----------



## hunter1 (Nov 29, 2007)

Where is the picture of this 43 pounder......


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

Big dog!!!!!! Not to many ever get to 40 let alone over!


----------



## rcm243 (Jan 8, 2009)

[qu
ote= "hunter1"]Where is the picture of this 43 pounder......[/quote]Icouldn`t get it on, I`ll try again rcm243


----------



## rcm243 (Jan 8, 2009)

rcm243 said:


> [qu
> ote= "hunter1"]Where is the picture of this 43 pounder......


Icouldn`t get it on, I`ll try again rcm243[/quote] Well, I tried again and whenI clicked upload and it said done I clicked on submit but still no go.


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

nice job


----------



## MN goose killa (Sep 19, 2008)

thats a beastly coyote. congrats


----------



## rcm243 (Jan 8, 2009)

Here`s the pic


----------



## DVXDUDE (Apr 3, 2007)

yup, definatly a big dog. I bet he was king sh*t for quite a ways....


----------



## ND FiveO (Jan 15, 2009)

What is that brown stuff your gun and the coyote are on? I vagely remember seeing something like that a while ago....is it?? Could it be??? Grass??? Snowless grass???

As much as I miss it, I sure like the snow.


----------



## dynarider68 (Mar 18, 2007)

nice looking dog...I like the snow as well, but couldnt it come in moderation...to much snow here...


----------



## rcm243 (Jan 8, 2009)

dynarider68 said:


> nice looking dog...I like the snow as well, but couldnt it co me in moderation...to much snow here...


The grass is bermuda thats been cut short, we rarely get snow here in Tenn.


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

thats a really stocky dog, nice and plump


----------



## gsehnter-bloms (Dec 16, 2007)

Nice! That's a big yote!


----------



## poodidly (Jun 26, 2008)

If this was shot in Minnesota you would have the state record, it is currently 42 pounds in Minnesota!! Nice dog!!!!!


----------



## TnHillbilly (Jan 4, 2009)

There are some Big Yotes down that way I killed one several years back in the Camden Bottoms while deer hunting there and it was Big lot of food source for them to eat there. Congrats on the Big yote


----------



## R Buker (Oct 29, 2005)

poodidly said:


> If this was shot in Minnesota you would have the state record, it is currently 42 pounds in Minnesota!! Nice dog!!!!!


We have to get more Minnesota hunters to weigh and register their coyotes. I know several that have gone bigger than 42 lbs.


----------

